# RIP my little Lost boy



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Im sorry Rufio, I failed you I tried so hard to keep you alive and it hurts me to see you go so soon. Even though I only had you for two weeks you left an emptiness in my heart.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

He was a beautiful boy! He was lucky to have a good mom like you for his final two weeks.


----------



## 1fishBlueFish (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You didn't fail him at all. Just think that you rescued him and gave him a clean home and were an awesome fishy mommy to him for these last two weeks <3


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks guys I appreciate your kind words


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Make sure you disinfect the tank before you put another fish in there. Just hot water not sufficient enough Use clorox 1 to 10 (1 is slorox) Let it stay at least 30 min. Make sure you air dry it. Put it on the sun or just air dry it at home. Make sure you wash it a lot lot.....wipe it and wash it.... Wash it with hot water then warm water.

Also you really don't have to have 80 or 82* for betta 76-80* is the perfect temperature for bettas.

Also i used to recommend medication to treat bettas but i learned on this forum taht a lot of time you can treat disease with Aquarium salt or Epsom salt which is less stressful for bettas. Bettas very tolerant to salt treatment .

My recommendation if you buy another betta, buy aquarium salt and epsom salt just in case you will experience any problems. It like $4 each. Don't give up. Those little bettas need home and love and that is what you gave him.


Good luck. Don't give up.

Also i always research before i buy any fish medications. I don't believe that all of them helps. So be careful.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you Anhel123. I am thinking about getting a newbie next weekend. I want a dragon scale one  Thanks for the advice on disinfecting. What about the silk plant and Cave I had in there do I also use clorox to disinfect it?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry i just saw in your other post that you added aquarium salt when you treated him. It is always important dosage and duration of the salt in order to help  I am not sure if you know instructions on that.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I would not use anything from the tank. I am not sure how you can disinfect the gravel or Cave. Definitely don’t use the plants though. I really don't know if you can disinfect the gravel or Cave. Wait until someone else will give you advice but don't use it without disinfection.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

I didnt get to use the aquarium salt because I was using Kordon RIDICH and then stopped using it after following the medication process on the label. But then he got worse after a day off that medication but I was waiting to use the aq salt. I should have used it earlier. Yeah someone gave me good instructions on using aq salt.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorrry you learned it hard way. I really don't trust all those medications in the store. The only medications i trust and i had good experience it TETRACYCLINE API which you can mix with Fungus Eliminator by Jungle; MARACYN and MARACYN 2 which you need to use together (one for gram negative another for gram positive); Maracide by biospheres for Ick,Velvet and other External Parasites(this one i didn't use but i heard that it helped someone's betta)
The other medications my sister used to treat other people bettas. But again medications is last resort. Well it probably depend on the symptoms and duration of the disease.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

yes the gravel Im throwing out. 

Thanks for the medication advice I will keep that in mind for my next betta


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

So sorry for your loss! RIP Rufio <3


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I really don't know how to disinfect the cave . If it would be from stone i guess you could boil or bake it… Just don't put it in the tank without disinfection. Sorry. 
I heard that you can bake or boil the gravel 350* for 30 min. But I think it not worth it. 

Also just want to give heads up for 2 gall I think that is the size of your tank you will need to do 1-50% and 1-100% water changes a week. Or if you want you can do 100% every 4 days 

Good luck with new betta. Give us update


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

ANHEL123 said:


> I really don't know how to disinfect the cave . If it would be from stone i guess you could boil or bake it… Just don't put it in the tank without disinfection. Sorry.
> I heard that you can bake or boil the gravel 350* for 30 min. But I think it not worth it.
> 
> Also just want to give heads up for 2 gall I think that is the size of your tank you will need to do 1-50% and 1-100% water changes a week. Or if you want you can do 100% every 4 days
> ...


Thank you ANHEl. Yeah the gravel is not worth it I don't mind throwing it out. I got plenty of clean gravel. Yes someone told me to do the 50% then 100% Im going to do that from now on . Yes when i get me new buddy I will be posting pics


----------

